# 2012 CPT Changes for EP



## OliviaPrice (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm starting to hear a little buzz that EP was hit with several changes this year.  Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## aclements (Oct 17, 2011)

I have heard the same thing. Jim Collins is have a webinar next month with the updates. I can send you the e-mail about it if you send me your e-mail address.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Oct 20, 2011)

Please send to me too. We do alot EP and I would be interested in this webinar.  
msebertcpc@gmail.com   Thanks!


----------



## sallystavola (Oct 20, 2011)

We do alot of EP please send me the webinar information sallystavola@yahoo.com


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 20, 2011)

aclements said:


> I have heard the same thing. Jim Collins is have a webinar next month with the updates. I can send you the e-mail about it if you send me your e-mail address.



Can you send me a copy please.  Send to jdpawloski@beaumonthospitals.com
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## aclements (Oct 21, 2011)

I just e-mailed the three of you the information.
Enjoy!
Angie


----------



## Misty Dawn (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you so much, Angie!!


----------



## Janet Wichert (Oct 24, 2011)

Please send me the link jwichert@stormontvail.org. Thanks! Janet


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you also send it to me also, we do quite a few EP as well. My email is mary.buckingham@physman.com


----------



## OliviaPrice (Oct 25, 2011)

does the email have any more detail than what is on his website?  oprice@stormontvail.org


----------



## krisfelty (Nov 2, 2011)

If you have the 2012 CPT book, you can look at the changes in there. The biggest area was with pacemakers/ICD's. Alot of revised text and new codes. 

Kristin Felty CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 3, 2011)

OliviaPrice said:


> does the email have any more detail than what is on his website?  oprice@stormontvail.org



Speaking about Jim Collins Webinar just listened to it Tuesday and also going to have another one Friday. There are changes coming our way. Pacemaker and Defibrillator codes --- 24 codes impacted- 1 code deleted 9 new codes added 14 existing codes marked with a change symbol. Fluoroscopy code 71090 deleted!--S&I codes 75722 and 75724 replaced. Lordy.


----------



## rredmond123 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Ep changes*

Could I get the information also?   redmondr@nflsurgeons.com


----------



## kdixey (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you please send me the link- karen_dixey@apms.biz


----------



## Cyndi113 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm very interested in the webinar. Please send the link to me as well... callen2@abrazohealth.com. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carolhodge (Nov 3, 2011)

Could you send me the link to Jim Collins's website?  I have been unable to locate it.   

Thanks
Carol Hodge, CPC, CCC


----------



## NESmith (Nov 4, 2011)

please send me the link also nsmith@floridamedicalclinic.com Thanks


----------



## shirlee41 (Nov 4, 2011)

I would appreciate the information regarding the 2012 EP changes. My email address is shirleehudgins@gmail.com. Thank you.


----------



## gski (Nov 8, 2011)

*EP changes*

I received this notice from MedLearn.com:

Are you prepared for the next big wave of changes to cardiology codes? Ready or not, a major rewrite will take effect on January 1, and the focus for 2012 is coding for procedures involving pacemakers and implantable cardioverter-defibrillators (ICDs). 

I have not seen any specifics yet on what is changing.


----------



## aeberle2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Can you please send me the link as well?? 
aeberle@premiercvcenter.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## drondon (Nov 12, 2011)

Could someone forward me the link as well?  dburker1@jhmi.edu:


----------

